# Авиация > Матчасть >  Вопросы!

## kgb560

Это содержание этой книги?

----------


## Nazar

Ну если оно ( содержание ) находится в этой книге, то видимо да :Smile: 
А к чему вообще этот вопрос :Confused:

----------


## Mig

> Это содержание этой книги?


Судя по фотографии:

1) это часть содержания книги
2) это часть книги
3) это часть ЭТОЙ книги :Tongue:

----------


## Transit

Что то про "Скальпель" хотел спросить. А вот что именно  :Confused:

----------


## kgb560

CCCP-86905

----------


## Nazar

> CCCP-86905


Уважаемый kgb560, выражайте свои мысли яснее, Ваш ник говорит о том, что Вы это должны уметь. 
Причем здесь СССР-86905, если в Вашей книге и на приведенной Вам фото, самолет за номером 86906? :Confused: 
Ну ей богу, очень сложно Вас понимать.

----------


## kgb560

Ил-76МД СССР-86905

----------


## Nazar



----------


## Mig

> Ил-76МД СССР-86905


Проще простого! Это означает: транспортный четырехдвигательный самолет Ил-76 модификации МД, который имел государственную регистрацию СССР-86905. Еще вопросы будут? :Biggrin:

----------


## Carrey

喂kgb560!
你想知道更多有关Ил-76МД СССР-86905或关于这本书?

Do you want more information about Ил-76МД СССР-86905 airplane? Or about that book?

Write in English, please! We can hardly understand your Russian.

PS: из Китая он.

----------


## Nazar

> 喂kgb560!
> 你想知道更多有关Ил-76МД СССР-86905或关于这本书?
> 
> Do you want more information about Ил-76МД СССР-86905 airplane? Or about that book?
> 
> Write in English, please! We can hardly understand your Russian.
> 
> PS: из Китая он.



А, тогда приношу свои извинения, за недоразумение. Кто-же знал?
Написал бы по англицки и проблем бы не было. :Frown:

----------


## Lans2

Такой вопрос возник. 
Кто-то знает случаи в практике, когда бы происходило столкновени и подрыв от этого в воздухе авиабомб? Вопрос применительно к нынешнему времени

ЗЫ: личо мне это представляется невероятным, хотя наодном форуме меня пытаются убедить в обратном

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Такой вопрос возник. 
> Кто-то знает случаи в практике, когда бы происходило столкновени и подрыв от этого в воздухе авиабомб? Вопрос применительно к нынешнему времени
> 
> ЗЫ: личо мне это представляется невероятным, хотя наодном форуме меня пытаются убедить в обратном


Внимательно читайте не только цифры, но и буквы. Вот тут у нас написано,например: http://www.airforce.ru/aircraft/misc..._accidents.htm написано об этом (Катастрофа самолета Ту-22Р 02.04.76 г. 
Причины
Взрыв авиабомб в бомбоотсеке из-за неправильной установки шариковой вилки жгута взрывателя и плохого контроля при снаряжении авиабомб ИТС полка. Способствующей причиной явилось конструктивное несовершенство системы бомбового вооружения, не имеющей блокировки, которая обеспечивала бы взведение взрывателей только после отделения бомб от замков.)

----------


## Lans2

Это не то, о чем я спрашивал. Эти взрывы связаны с неправильным снаряжением и конструктивными дефектами, но не в результате столкновения в воздухе

----------


## Lans2

в пику одному спору возник такой вопрос, какую макс-ую скорость может развить МиГ-25БМ с 4хХ-58 ?

----------


## Кацперский

Если верить книжке "Авиационное вооружение СССР и России 1945-2000" - максимально допустимое число М=2,35.

----------


## Lans2

Благодарю!

----------


## Fencer

> CCCP-86905


В RP такая информация:
0023436064  cn 27-06 	 1983.7.23 	ТАПОиЧ	 Ил-76МД 	 RA-86906 	 Россия (СССР) – ВВС	 1983 	 летает летающий госпиталь

----------


## Lans2

такой вопрос - данные по количеству выпущенных МиГ-29 публиковались?

----------


## lindr

Публиковались и неоднократно, однако проверить данные можно лишь точным подсчетом серийников.

пока по 9-12 мы имеем 53 серии, до 15-ти машин в серии (30-й серии точно по 15, ранее не известно) , включая не собранные машины 51 серии (5108), а также возможно 50 и 52,

последняя машина 2960538319/5315

по 9-13 известны несобранные машины из 58-й ..63-й серий, производство началось ЕМНИП с 16-й серии, до 15-ти машин в серии.

крайний известный задел - для машины 6327.

----------


## Lans2

мне попадались только очень общие цифры, так например говорится о выпуске, на начало 90-х, более 1200 29-х в вариантах 9-12 и 9-13, 300 машин пошло на экспорт (это + к 1200 ?), ок 220 спарок к 1998 г. , ок полусотни МиГ-29С...
но более конкретных цифр не было?

----------


## lindr

Полный выпуск 9-13, включая несобранные (63-16)*15 - 720 машин, из этого числа нужно вычесть минимум 34, лучше 50, итого до 670 машин по состоянию на август 2011.

По 9-12 точную информацию может дать Антон Павлов, т.к. число машин в серии варьировалось, у меня данные только на 228 машин до начала экспорта, максимум их может быть 400, но это маловероятно, думаю 350 верхний предел.

По экспорту 9-12: экспорт начался 28-й серии, по 53 серию в ВВС передавались лишь небольшие количества машин, минус ~20 несобранных машин. , итого ~320 машин по состоянию на август 2011 (еще производят 9-12Б для Мьянмы).

Итого - не менее 550 машин модели 9-12.

----------


## Lans2

нашел у Е.Гордона -  выпуск с 1982 по 1996 гг. составил 1478 ед.: 779 Fulcrum-A (это я так понимаю 9-12), 478 Fulcrum-С (9-13) и 221 МиГ-29УБ. В это число не включены 24 прототипа, построенных на опытном заводе ОКБ. Еще он пишет о примерно сотни 29-х находившихся на хранении в период 1998-2002 г., ушедших, я так понял, потом на экспорт.

----------


## Lans2

> Полный выпуск 9-13, включая несобранные (63-16)*15 - 720 машин, из этого числа нужно вычесть минимум 34, лучше 50, итого до 670 машин по состоянию на август 2011.


вычесть - это в смысле не собранные?




> По 9-12 точную информацию может дать Антон Павлов, т.к. число машин в серии варьировалось, у меня данные только на 228 машин до начала экспорта, максимум их может быть 400, но это маловероятно, думаю 350 верхний предел.
> 
> По экспорту 9-12: экспорт начался 28-й серии, по 53 серию в ВВС передавались лишь небольшие количества машин, минус ~20 несобранных машин. , итого ~320 машин по состоянию на август 2011 (еще производят 9-12Б для Мьянмы).
> 
> Итого - не менее 550 машин модели 9-12.


350 это вы имеете ввиду поставленные в СА?

----------


## lindr

> вычесть - это в смысле не собранные?


Да, я насчитал на фотографиях с завода 34 несобраные машины, номера которых мне удалось идентифицировать, еще было до 10-15 машин, номера которых я не смог прочитать.




> 350 это вы имеете ввиду поставленные в СА?


 Да, изготовленные и поставленные 9-12, также в СССР эксплуатировалось некоторое количество 9-12А и 9-12Б, мне известны 30 таких машин. Их кстати я забыл прибавить к ~320 экспортным, так что не менее 320+230+30=580 9-12 всех модификаций, максимально до 700.

----------


## Lans2

по каким внешним признакам можно отличить МиГ-27М от МиГ-27Д?

----------


## lindr

Посмотрите на киль, У МиГ-27М всегда двойной активатор руля как на 23МФ, он ставился с 1978, хотя возможно есть и некоторое количество МиГ-27Д поздних серий с новым рулем.

ММММ. хотя стоп.... может руль и дорабатывался по бюллетеню, в общем если встретите МиГ-27 с одинарным активатором и широким окном клена ПМ, это точно Д.

----------


## Lans2

> в общем если встретите МиГ-27 с одинарным активатором и широким окном клена ПМ, это точно Д.


странно, Дэшек было больше, но просмотрев массу фото не нашел ни одной которую можно было бы подобным образом идентифицировать

----------


## lindr

Значит руль дорабатывали. Тогда увы почти никак, вроде бы знатоки говорили о каких-то небольших деталях.

----------


## Lans2

9-18 это МиГ-29СМТ или таки СЭ?

----------


## lindr

9-17, 9-18, 9-19, СМТ 9-20 вроде тоже, правда я видел МиГ-29UPG c бортовым 9-21, что за зверь не знаю.
СЭ вроде как экспортный 9-13C.

----------


## Lans2

что такое 9-20?
9-21 это же опытный МиГ-29Э

----------


## lindr

> что такое 9-20?


 это МиГ-29UPG

----------


## Lans2

МиГ-29СД - это "планер" от "9-12Б" и "борт" от МиГ-29СЭ?

----------


## lindr

Не совсем, Д означает дозаправка и "Гардении" там нет.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Значит руль дорабатывали. Тогда увы почти никак, вроде бы знатоки говорили о каких-то небольших деталях.


Как-то много лет назад на Авиабазе я прочитал, что  они сами отличали "Д" от "М" по окраске. У кого-то из них голубое брюхо поднималось до стабилизатора. Но точно не помню, у кого, а отыскать сейчас это  пост не вижу взможности. Писал это кто-то из ГСВГ.

----------


## RA3DCS

> по каким внешним признакам можно отличить МиГ-27М от МиГ-27Д?


На Миг-27Д лючки в носовой части на петлях.

----------


## Lans2

> Не совсем, Д означает дозаправка и "Гардении" там нет.


да, я не совсем точно выразился
точнее сказать какой смысл был в этой модификации при наличии МиГ-29СЭ - я так понимаю МиГ-29СД это использовании нереализованного задела по "9-12Б", на который ставится часть БРЭО от МиГ-29СЭ, или нет? Вроде бы СД поставили в середине 90-х малазийцам и там попервах дозаправки не было...

----------


## Lans2

> На Миг-27Д лючки в носовой части на петлях.


спасибо, то есть на фото в большинстве своем это все равно будет не различимо...

----------


## RA3DCS

> то есть на фото в большинстве своем это все равно будет не различимо...


На фото с нормальным разрешением различимо.

----------


## lindr

Уточнил кое-что про МиГ-29 9-12, нашлись кое каие завно номера 20-й и 22-й серий, похоже до 22-й включительно шли серии только по 10 машин в серии с 30-й точно по 15 итого маскимально включая несобранные 22*10+(53-22)*15= не более 685 машин учитывая что ранние серии были меньше 10 и несобранные (в 2011 послали 3 9-12Б в Мьянму видимо 51-й серии и собирали 5108 и 5109) можно довольно точно установить верхний предел в 650 машин на середину 2011.

----------


## Fencer

Задам здесь вопрос.Тоже заинтересовало.
"Народ может кто то знает или ответит: Из чего сделаны ПТБ, нужен официальный источник лучше ссылочку в личку или на Емайл. Заранее благодарен!" ПТБ (подфюзеляжные топливные баки) для МИГов

----------


## Fencer

А что это за модификация Ан-26Т?✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация В интернете ничего не нашел по нему.

----------


## kiba

Няп, Ан-26Т - это вариант Ан-26, изначально поставлявшийся в ГСВГ.

----------


## Fencer

> Няп, Ан-26Т - это вариант Ан-26, изначально поставлявшийся в ГСВГ.


То есть без возможности десантирования?

----------


## kiba

Для десантирования с Ан-26 какие-то особенные "возможности" нужны? Нет, это не при чём.
Они там, собственно, этим по большей части и занимались.

----------


## Fencer

> Для десантирования с Ан-26 какие-то особенные "возможности" нужны? Нет, это не при чём.
> Они там, собственно, этим по большей части и занимались.


Реестр Ан-26 - Страница 87 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU

----------


## kiba

> Реестр Ан-26 - Страница 87 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU


Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU - Показать сообщение отдельно - Реестр Ан-26 
- второй голос в пользу германских Ан-26. Причём тут десантирование - по-прежнему непонятно.

----------


## FLOGGER

Не хочу затевать новую ветку, решил присоседиться сюда. Есть фото некоего аппарата, валяющегося в лесу. Предположительно, может относиться к ЯКам. Кто что думает, что это было изначально? Я что-то сообразить не могу.

----------


## OKA

> Не хочу затевать новую ветку, решил присоседиться сюда. Есть фото некоего аппарата, валяющегося в лесу. Предположительно, может относиться к ЯКам. Кто что думает, что это было изначально? Я что-то сообразить не могу.


Очень похоже на обтекатель для НК-12 или чего-то подобного. Возможно контейнер-макет... Интересно!

----------


## OKA

> Не хочу затевать новую ветку, решил присоседиться сюда. Есть фото некоего аппарата, валяющегося в лесу. Предположительно, может относиться к ЯКам. Кто что думает, что это было изначально? Я что-то сообразить не могу.


Случайно встретилось)) Речь видимо об этом агрегате : 

"..Ввиду принципиальной новизны самолета его создание сопровождалось отработкой различных систем на специально построенных стендах, основными из которых были: стенд силовой установки, "кабель-кран", стенд струйного управления, стенд сил и моментов. Стенд силовой установки представлял собой фюзеляж натурного самолета с двигателями и соответствующими системами. В ходе испытаний в аэродинамической трубе Т-102 и на подвеске под Ту-16 на нем отрабатывалась совместная работа всех трех двигателей, производились их запуски, регулировалась система управления..."

Яковлев Як-38

  

http://aviaforum.ru/threads/letajusc...5#post-1242567

Корабельный штурмовик Як-38. Часть 1 | Штурмовики | S&Technology

Авиация и Время 2001-02

Самолёт в лесу : ik

----------


## Fencer

Подпись к фотографии "Подобное было в 1960 г".
Известно кому,кто автор этой фотографии,а также когда и при каких обстоятельствах снято?

----------


## Panda-9

Если отсекать методом исключения, то это не Балтика. Не было тут Бе-6 №10. И посадок в открытое море с подобными поломками тоже.

----------


## Fencer

> Если отсекать методом исключения, то это не Балтика. Не было тут Бе-6 №10. И посадок в открытое море с подобными поломками тоже.


"26 марта 1958 г. Спасение экипажа гидросамолета Бе-6. Фото с борта крейсера "Александр Невский"." http://aviaforum.ru/threads/fotougad...o.40772/page-4

----------


## Fencer

Интересный у него регистрационный номер...

----------


## AndyK

> Интересный у него регистрационный номер...


Экспериментальная авиация. 
ВОЗДУШНЫЙ КОДЕКС РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ. Статья 23.

----------


## Fencer

> Экспериментальная авиация. 
> ВОЗДУШНЫЙ КОДЕКС РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ. Статья 23.


Об этом я догадался,но ранее такая регистрация не применялась в России и EX-ХХХХХ (где Х-цифра) - это действующая регистрация Кыргызстана...

----------


## Fencer

"В райцентре Новосибирской области в одном из путешествий. Кто угадает модель? Говорят, что в истории борта полеты в Чечне." (источник https://aviaforum.ru/threads/istorii....42396/page-19)

----------


## OKA

> "В райцентре Новосибирской области в одном из путешествий. Кто угадает модель? Говорят, что в истории борта полеты в Чечне." (источник https://aviaforum.ru/threads/istorii....42396/page-19)


На первом фото что-то неясное)

Рекомендуется к прочтению (пилотам и штурманам) такая книжка :



Продам книг из серии БИБЛЙОТЕКА ,,ОГОНЕК,, | объявления о продаже книг

----------


## Fencer

Известно что-нибудь по фотографии https://ok.ru/group1yekhvatku/photos

----------


## Fencer

> Известно что-нибудь по фотографии https://ok.ru/group1yekhvatku/photos


Еще попались фотографии...

----------


## Fencer

> Известно что-нибудь по фотографии https://ok.ru/group1yekhvatku/photos


Не этот ли Ми-24...

----------


## Fencer

> Еще попались фотографии...


Свой вариант довооружения вертолета предложило и КБ Миля. В 1985 г. вместо импровизированных стрелковых установок для защиты Ми-24 разработали кормовую огневую точку, опробовав ее на Ми-24В (заводской номер 353242111640). На вертолете установили крупнокалиберный пулемет НСВТ-12,7 «Утес», позволявший на равных вести борьбу с душманскими ДШК. Стрелковую установку оборудовали в корме под хвостовой балкой: сзади она была открыта, а по бокам имела обильное остекление для обзора задней полусферы. Поскольку задняя часть фюзеляжа вертолета была занята нижним топливным баком и стойками с аппаратурой радиоотсека, мешавшими доступу к рабочему месту стрелка, к установке соорудили подобие тоннеля из грузовой кабины, а под ноги стрелка пристроили свисающие вниз «штаны» из прорезиненной ткани. Заняв место, тот оказывался скрюченным в тесноте под нависавшими блоками и коробками аппаратуры, тросами управления и вращавшимся над головой валом рулевого винта.

Сооружение получилось весьма громоздким и неудобным, к тому же неудовлетворительным оказался обзор и сектора обстрела. При показе начальству некий полковник из штабных пожелал лично опробовать новинку. Кабинетная комплекция подвела начальника — при попытке пробраться к пулемету он намертво застрял в узком проходе и его пришлось извлекать оттуда задом наперед. Помимо компоновочных недостатков, оборудование «огневой позиции» в корме неблагоприятно сказалось на центровке вертолета с вытекающими отсюда последствиями для маневренности и управляемости. Даже после доработки установки с обеспечением доступа снаружи из-за очевидных недостатков ее признали негодной к эксплуатации. В строю отсутствие защиты сзади несколько компенсировали проведением доработки с установкой зеркал заднего обзора у летчика, по типу апробированных на Ми-8, но смонтированных внутри кабины с учетом больших полетных скоростей. «Вертушки», Афганистан. МИ-24

----------


## babcia131

Здравствуйте 
Что это за контейнеры под крылом в етом самолёте 
 :Confused:

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, интересно. Первый раз вижу это чудо :Rolleyes:  Хотя на памятник могли привесить что угодно. А откуда фото, где стоит этот самолет?

----------


## babcia131

Фото из facebook. Коллеги тоже не снали, что это за подвески. Сказали только что самолет стоит на помнике в России.

----------


## FLOGGER

Нашел еще одну фотографию этого самолета,  только там он под номером 03. Но подвеска та же, с непонятными баками. Странно, что у баков нет никакого оперения. Может быть, это напалм, кто знает? Сам самолет - это, по-видимому, МИГ-17АС. Интересно, почему исправили номер на 117 и что это означает?

----------


## babcia131



----------


## Avia M

> Поставка блескамеры фотоэлектрической БФ5-60-60 для измерения блеска на поверхности лакокрасочных, эмалированных покрытий самолёта при углах освещения-наблюдения


Подобные измерения постоянно проводились?

----------


## cobra_73

Джентльмены такой вопрос по ракетам ВОздух-воздух.
Скажите в исторической ретроспективе насколько было проблематично и технически сложно приспособить РВВ с ТГСН (Типа Р-3/13/60) на самолеты которые ранее такие ракеты не применяли от слова вообще.
И еще момент Су-25 и Р-73. Насколько сложно оказалось приспособить Су-25 для использования Р-73?

----------


## osipov

> Джентльмены такой вопрос по ракетам ВОздух-воздух.
> Скажите в исторической ретроспективе насколько было проблематично и технически сложно приспособить РВВ с ТГСН (Типа Р-3/13/60) на самолеты которые ранее такие ракеты не применяли от слова вообще.
> И еще момент Су-25 и Р-73. Насколько сложно оказалось приспособить Су-25 для использования Р-73?


На Су-25Т и Су-39 было это с Р-73.

----------


## cobra_73

А допиливали сильно?

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Свой вариант довооружения вертолета предложило и КБ Миля. В 1985 г. вместо импровизированных стрелковых установок для защиты Ми-24 разработали кормовую огневую точку, опробовав ее на Ми-24В (заводской номер 353242111640). На вертолете установили крупнокалиберный пулемет НСВТ-12,7 «Утес», позволявший на равных вести борьбу с душманскими ДШК. Стрелковую установку оборудовали в корме под хвостовой балкой: сзади она была открыта, а по бокам имела обильное остекление для обзора задней полусферы. Поскольку задняя часть фюзеляжа вертолета была занята нижним топливным баком и стойками с аппаратурой радиоотсека, мешавшими доступу к рабочему месту стрелка, к установке соорудили подобие тоннеля из грузовой кабины, а под ноги стрелка пристроили свисающие вниз «штаны» из прорезиненной ткани. Заняв место, тот оказывался скрюченным в тесноте под нависавшими блоками и коробками аппаратуры, тросами управления и вращавшимся над головой валом рулевого винта.
> 
> Сооружение получилось весьма громоздким и неудобным, к тому же неудовлетворительным оказался обзор и сектора обстрела. При показе начальству некий полковник из штабных пожелал лично опробовать новинку. Кабинетная комплекция подвела начальника — при попытке пробраться к пулемету он намертво застрял в узком проходе и его пришлось извлекать оттуда задом наперед. Помимо компоновочных недостатков, оборудование «огневой позиции» в корме неблагоприятно сказалось на центровке вертолета с вытекающими отсюда последствиями для маневренности и управляемости. Даже после доработки установки с обеспечением доступа снаружи из-за очевидных недостатков ее признали негодной к эксплуатации. В строю отсутствие защиты сзади несколько компенсировали проведением доработки с установкой зеркал заднего обзора у летчика, по типу апробированных на Ми-8, но смонтированных внутри кабины с учетом больших полетных скоростей. «Вертушки», Афганистан. МИ-24


Номер верный? Одной цифры не хватает?

----------


## osipov

> А допиливали сильно?


Там СУВ и БРЭО принципиально другие чем на простом Су-25. На 39-ом они вообще цифровые с БЦВМ. 
Ну и соответственно дисплей в кабине.

----------


## Антон

> Там СУВ и БРЭО принципиально другие чем на простом Су-25. На 39-ом они вообще цифровые с БЦВМ. 
> Ну и соответственно дисплей в кабине.


Дисплей или ИТ-23?)

----------


## Fencer

> Номер верный? Одной цифры не хватает?


Скопировано дословно по указанной ссылке.

----------


## osipov

> Дисплей или ИТ-23?)


В первом случае ИТ-23, во втором уже цветной дисплей на ЭЛТ.

----------


## Антон

> В первом случае ИТ-23, во втором уже цветной дисплей на ЭЛТ.


А нет случаем фото?

----------


## osipov

Если фото того цветного, то где-то в теме Су-25Т выкладывал. Он ульяновской разработки. И похоже сейчас на белорусских УБМ его ставят.

----------


## Fencer

Впервые прочитал https://pulse.mail.ru/article/mig-32...partner_id=651 об таком проекте.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

> Впервые прочитал https://pulse.mail.ru/article/mig-32...partner_id=651 об таком проекте.


Эскизный проект был (НИР «Максимум»), статья абсолютно бредовая, всё написанное — полная чушь, включая изображения и выдуманные характеристики, даты и название. А также слово «лайнер». 

https://testpilot.ru/russia/mikoyan/301. 

Схема Петра Бутовского (очень ориентировочная, скорее всего, со слов кого-то из разработчиков).

----------


## Карес Вандор

Нашли вот такие на полигоне ВВС ЮГВ. 
Пока никто не мог установить от какого самолета... Некоторые думали что от Ил-28... (или Ли-2?). 
Что думаете?

----------


## Fencer

Кто знает означают надписи на фюзеляже?
Источник https://735iap.ru/

----------


## Саныч 62

Полагаю, варианты заправок с ПТБ и без них.

----------


## Fencer

> Полагаю, варианты заправок с ПТБ и без них.


Тоже так подумал.

----------


## Avia M

Интересны мнения по "движению" б/н... Дорисовал то, что просматривается.

----------


## Fencer

Вопрос у начинающего любителя авиации из Китая https://aviarestorer.ru/threads/za-p...priborov.2175/

----------

